
StartEncrypt moves to ACME - okket
https://www.startssl.com/NewsDetails?date=20160606#20160704
======
ge0rg
Background for shutting down StartEncrypt:
[https://www.computest.nl/blog/startencrypt-considered-
harmfu...](https://www.computest.nl/blog/startencrypt-considered-harmful-
today/)

------
guan
Does StartEncrypt also charge for revocations?

